# Cambio de frecuencia m31



## duflos (Mar 7, 2020)

Hola amigos , estoy de nuevo por aca porque necesito de su ayuda ,  tengo que cambiar la frecuencia de un transmisor de fm m31 , encontre la lista pero dice placa verde este es la placa de color cobre 2201 creo el modelo... si alguien me la puede pasar se lo agradezco mucho como siempre gracias por su tiempo saludos


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 7, 2020)

Hola caro Don duflos , si me informas la matricula del preescaler ( CI de 8 patas a la esquierda) ,frequenzia  del cristal de quartzo y como estam conectados los pinos 4 , 5 y 6 del PLL ( CI major) jo puedo calcular la palabra binaria correspondente a la frequenzia deseada para ustedes.
Puedo veer por la foto posteada que los dos trimmers ( azur y verde) estan arquioxidados y eso es muy malo para lo correcto funcionamento desa tarjeta.
Te recomendo altamente a canbiarlos por otros nuevos para evitar dolores de cabeza desnecesarios.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Mar 8, 2020)

El integrado que usted me dice esta limado 😣 , el cristal es de 12.800


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2020)

Tal ves haciendo ingeniería inversa   
¿ Que frecuencia tiene actualmente ?
¿ Que código presentan los dip-switch ?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Mar 8, 2020)

Eso no se trató aqui ? : Transporte UHF M31 no engancha


----------



## Fogonazo (Mar 8, 2020)

duflos dijo:


> El integrado que usted me dice esta limado 😣 , el cristal es de 12.800


Mira si la distribución de patas corresponde con el *MC12017*

También podrá ser *este *tema


----------



## duflos (Mar 8, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Tal ves haciendo ingeniería inversa
> ¿ Que frecuencia tiene actualmente ?
> ¿ Que código presentan los dip-switch ?


Hola amigos la frecuencia esta en 90.3  en la primera foto se ve la posicion de las llaves no se si le sirve Fogonazo...


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Mar 8, 2020)

?Como estas conectados lo pinos 4, 5 y 6 del PLL MC145152?
?Acaso tienes un frequenzimetro digital disponible en las manos? , si si puedes medir la frequenzia en lo pino 1 del PLL , dibides la frequenzia de salida ( en tu caso 90.3Mhz) por la frequenzia obtenida en lo pino 1 del PLL y sapemos la razón de dibisión del Preescaler.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## FLOR EDGAR (Abr 25, 2020)

Hola amigo*,* no se si solucionaste tu problema*,* esa placa es una placa 2201*,* famosa*,* m31 arma cada cosas raras para que los técnicos no lo puedan reparar, quieren concentrar todo en Bs As*,* mira yo estuve reciclando una placa de esas y para cambiar la frecuencia tenés que poner en off las llaves y suma*,* te paso el orden 1 por ejemplo tiene el valor 6 dos 12. 3. 24. 1,5. 48. 0,75. 96. Las otras 4 llaves también 0,1. 0,2. 0,3. 0,4. Por ejemplo querés cambiar a la frecuencia 97,5 tenés que poner la Llave 8 y 5 en off 96 mas 1,5 97,5 retoca el trimmer verde y ya está*,* si te sirve probá*,* ésta tabla me paso un colega que trabajaba en m31*,* saludos*,* disculpa por mi tardanza.


----------



## duflos (Abr 25, 2020)

si compañero cuando este en la pc del taller subo la tabla del m31 con la placa color cobre 2201 , asi queda en el foro muchas gracias por su ayuda .


----------



## seba_22fierros (Jul 20, 2020)

hola buenas tardes, consulta tengo un m31 con una placa de cobre 2201 en la frecuencia 104.1 y quiero pasarla a 104.7


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2020)

seba_22fierros dijo:


> hola buenas tardes, consulta tengo un m31 con una placa de cobre 2201 en la frecuencia 104.1 y quiero pasarla a 104.7


Hola caro Don seba_22fierros , ? acaso tienes un frequenzimetro digital disponible en las manos?
Te pregunto  porque si si eso facilita en mucho tu vida.
La idea es la seguinte : mova al azar una dip switch (llave) por ves y anote en un caderno cuanto la frequenzia si desplaza.
Debes repetir esa operación para todas las llaves y hacer eso bien despacio y con calma de modo a NO si perder en  la programación original
Sapendo lo "peso" de cada llave es muy facil canbiar los 600KHz que quieres , basta sumar los "pesos" de cada llave y listo!
Dudas adicionales pregunte , es un gusto platicar.
!Suerte en los desahollos!.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2020)

seba_22fierros dijo:


> hola buenas tardes, consulta tengo un m31 con una placa de cobre 2201 en la frecuencia 104.1 y quiero pasarla a 104.7


1) Identifica que divisor programable posee tu placa 
2) Identifica que prescaler posee tu placa
3) Busca el datasheet del divisor programable
4) Con "Todo" esto puedes analizar que conmutadores corregir para lograr la frecuencia deseada.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 20, 2020)

Fogonazo dijo:


> " Con "Todo" esto puedes analizar que conmutadores corregir para lograr la frecuencia deseada."


Lo gran problema es hacer los Neuronios trabajar para lograr eso , Jajajajajajjajajajajjajaa
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## duflos (Jul 20, 2020)

fijate tenes en esta manera :
             llavero grande                                    llavero chico
104.1 ff-on-on-on-off-on-off-on----------off-off-on-on

104.7: off-on-on-on-off-on-off-off----------off-on-on-off

si esta original creo iria asi , tenia la tabla la borre dos veces jajaj mañana la pido de nuevo ....


----------



## seba_22fierros (Jul 21, 2020)

esta en 104.1 y esta de siguiente forma
off-on-on-on-off-on-on-off ----- on-off-on-off


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2020)

seba_22fierros dijo:


> esta en 104.1 y esta de siguiente forma
> off-on-on-on-off-on-on-off ----- on-off-on-off
> Ver el archivo adjunto 193805


Hola a todos , jo recomendo altamente a canbiar ese trimmer azur , el si queda recontra arquioxidado 
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## maricio (Jul 21, 2020)

seba_22fierros dijo:


> hola buenas tardes, consulta tengo un m31 con una placa de cobre 2201 en la frecuencia 104.1 y quiero pasarla a 104.7


*H*ola a todos*,* le paso una tabla de frecuencia*,* por ahí le sirva*,* es cuestión de probar*,* y no se trata  cambiar de frecuencia el pll solamente*,* hay que ajustar el modulo amplificador también  para la misma frecuencia.


----------



## Daniel Lopes (Jul 21, 2020)

Hola a todos , para un desplazamento de solamente 600Khz ( 3 canales ) NO es nesesario de cualquer ayuste adicional sea en lo PLL o en lo lineal y nin en la antena.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------

